# xbox box wont turn on and the power cord light turns red



## wilsyeman90

what do i do if the power cord light turns red and the xbox 360 will not turn on


----------



## saed23

is this a older xbox or a 360 >?


----------



## saed23

nvm i now know its a 360 , is this the ps that came with it ? it might b a faulty power supply, try using another , also was the xbox running before and did it show any problems ? when the cord is not plugged in dose it turn red or green ?


----------



## bwolfje

Source: microsoft

This problem occurs when the power supply detects a problem. The power supply has several built-in safeguards to help prevent damage to either the console or to the power supply. The power supply will turn off if: 
There is too much current.
The voltage is too high.
The temperature of the power supply is too high.
When any of these things happen, the light on the power turns red.

Here are some things you can do to try and fix the problem. 
Back to the top
Solution 1: Make sure that the power supply is cool
The red light might indicate that the power supply is too hot or that it has overheated. Follow these steps if the power supply light is red: 
Turn the console off.
Disconnect your Xbox 360 Power Supply from your Xbox 360 console and from the wall outlet.



Let the power supply cool for two hours in a well-ventilated space. Do not connect the Xbox 360 power supply to the console or to the wall outlet during this time.
After the power supply has cooled for two hours, reconnect the power supply to the console and to the wall outlet, and then turn the console on.
If the power supply light is still red, try the next solution. 
Back to the top
Solution 2: Make sure that the power supply is plugged in
Make sure that the power supply is directly plugged into a working wall outlet. Problems might occur with the power supply if it is connected through an extension cord or surge protector.

If the power supply light is still red after you connect the power supply directly to a working all outlet, try the next solution. 
Back to the top
Solution 3: Plug the power supply into a different wall outlet
To check the possibility that the wall outlet you are using is faulty or that there is a blown fuse, plug the power cord into a wall outlet that you know is working.

If this does not solve the problem, try the next solution. 
Back to the top
Solution 4: Order a replacement Xbox 360 power supply
If you've tried all the solutions above and your power supply light is still red, you should contact Xbox Support to order a replacement power supply.

To contact Xbox Support, visit the following website: 
www.xbox.com/support/contact (http://www.xbox.com/support/contact) 
Note Use of an unofficial, unauthorized, or third-party power supply might invalidate your warranty.

To help the power supply work correctly, follow these guidelines: 
Do not block any ventilation openings in the power supply.
Do not put the power supply on a bed, a sofa, or on any other soft surface that might block ventilation openings.
Do not put the power supply in a confined space, such as a bookcase, a rack, or a stereo cabinet, unless the space is well ventilated.
Do not put the power supply on a stereo speaker, an amplifier, or a heat source such as a radiator or a heat register.
Do not use an unlicensed accessory, such as a third-party power supply or any accessory that plugs in between the Xbox 360 console and the power supply.
Plug the power supply directly into a working wall outlet. The power supply might not work correctly if it is connected to an extension cord or surge protector.


----------

